# New Boots: Tecnica Inferno Blaze



## Glenn (Oct 17, 2011)

We stopped by Mount Snow Bootworks after hiking Saturday. Figured it would be easier to try things on pre-season while the selection is good and there's no one around. Nick put me into the Tecnica's first. Great fit for my narrow foot; they felt like a snug sneaker. I then tried on some other boots with one Tecnica still on; a Lange and a Nordica. Both just didn't feel right. So, I went with the Tecnica's. I'm really looking forward to trying these out. I've been in a Salomon Inpact 8 for the last three seasons. Good boot, but a little soft and too wide for my foot. Hopefully, these will get me back in the driver's seat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2011)

nice :beer:


----------



## speden (Oct 17, 2011)

I was in Tecnica Inferno 110's last season.  Not sure if the Blaze is a lot different from those of not.  It's a great boot, but as you say, they run narrow and after three adjustments, I still couldn't get enough width for my forefoot.  But if you have more narrow feet they should be perfect.

I picked up some Fischer Vacuum 110's for this season.  It's a new technology where they heat up the entire boot and then put a pressure bag around them, to shape the shell to your foot.  If it works the way it's supposed to, I might finally have a boot that fits my old feet without pain.  I haven't had mine molded yet, but will do that in the next couple of weeks.  Then it's snowtime...


----------



## Glenn (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback speden! My foot is narrow, so I'm thinking this should be a good fit. But as you know, it all depends on how things go on-hill. I really wanted to try on the Orange Tecnica's...which are stiffer than the Inferno's; bascially a race boot. But he didn't have any of those in stock. 

Let us know how the Vacuum boots go. Those are a really new technology.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2011)

speden said:


> I picked up some Fischer Vacuum 110's for this season.  It's a new technology where they heat up the entire boot and then put a pressure bag around them, to shape the shell to your foot.  If it works the way it's supposed to, I might finally have a boot that fits my old feet without pain.  I haven't had mine molded yet, but will do that in the next couple of weeks.  Then it's snowtime...



Looking forward to your review on the Vacuum.  I've heard great things.  That boot will certainly get a look when it's time to replace my current boots in a season or two.

What was the price you paid for them?  I believe the list is $895?  Does the purchase price include the molding?  I'm just curious if retailers are offering any sort of deal on that boot given it's unique technology.

sorry for the hijack Glenn :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 17, 2011)

speden said:


> I picked up some Fischer Vacuum 110's for this season.  It's a new technology where they heat up the entire boot and then put a pressure bag around them, to shape the shell to your foot.  If it works the way it's supposed to, I might finally have a boot that fits my old feet without pain.  I haven't had mine molded yet, but will do that in the next couple of weeks.  Then it's snowtime...





deadheadskier said:


> Looking forward to your review on the Vacuum.  I've heard great things.  That boot will certainly get a look when it's time to replace my current boots in a season or two.
> 
> What was the price you paid for them?  I believe the list is $895?  Does the purchase price include the molding?  I'm just curious if retailers are offering any sort of deal on that boot given it's unique technology.



I thought the price is closer to $1000? There's a long thread on Epic with a lot of info on them. Sounds like a good thing. Would also love to hear a report on them after you've got a few days in.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 17, 2011)

hmmm.. i need new boots this year.. was a "want" but i think it is a "need" now.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 17, 2011)

I talked a bit with Nick about the Fischer boot. I guess it's a fairly narrow boot? Also, you can really try it on before it's vacuum molded. So it's a bit of a risk because once it's formed, you bought it. 

I beleive the machins that does the forming is about $10k.


----------



## speden (Oct 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Looking forward to your review on the Vacuum.  I've heard great things.  That boot will certainly get a look when it's time to replace my current boots in a season or two.
> 
> What was the price you paid for them?  I believe the list is $895?  Does the purchase price include the molding?  I'm just curious if retailers are offering any sort of deal on that boot given it's unique technology.
> 
> sorry for the hijack Glenn :lol:



I got mine for a little over $800 with tax.  The PRO ones run about $100 more I think, and are more race oriented.  The molding is included in the price.  I doubt there will be many discounts on them since it's the first season and the supply sounds a little limited.


----------



## speden (Oct 17, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I talked a bit with Nick about the Fischer boot. I guess it's a fairly narrow boot? Also, you can really try it on before it's vacuum molded. So it's a bit of a risk because once it's formed, you bought it.
> 
> I beleive the machins that does the forming is about $10k.



Seems like a normal width to me.  Small changes in the width shouldn't really matter since the shell will expand or contract as needed when they mold it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 17, 2011)

speden said:


> I got mine for a little over $800 with tax.  The PRO ones run about $100 more I think, and are more race oriented.  The molding is included in the price.  I doubt there will be many discounts on them since it's the first season and the supply sounds a little limited.



That's actually not a bad deal for new technology; especially considering the cost of the molding machines.  

I'm curious to hear how much better the fit is as compared with just an Intuition liner.  When I bought my Krypton Pros, I had much higher expectations for the 'custom fit' of the liner than what the end product delivered.  I've had the fit redone three times and I'm not blown away. Still some pressure points here and there.


----------



## speden (Oct 17, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> That's actually not a bad deal for new technology; especially considering the cost of the molding machines.
> 
> I'm curious to hear how much better the fit is as compared with just an Intuition liner.  When I bought my Krypton Pros, I had much higher expectations for the 'custom fit' of the liner than what the end product delivered.  I've had the fit redone three times and I'm not blown away. Still some pressure points here and there.



I'm guessing that molding the boot shell is going to be superior to just molding the liner.  But these are so new, I don't think the boot fitters have learned very many fitting tricks yet.  There are all kinds of ways you can pad the foot during the molding process to give more space where you need it.  I'll probably just go with minimal padding  and a midrange pressure setting for the first go round and see how it skis.  They can be remolded up to five times, so if the first one doesn't nail it, I can have another go after the liner has compacted a bit.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 22, 2011)

I went back to see Nick today to have my footbeds put in. He had to take off a good 1/8th of a inch of each side due to the narrowness of the new boot. He also noticed that when I was in the boots, I was slightly tilted to the left. A little build up on the left footbed heel helped. The fit with the custom foot beds is just amazing. I can't get over how snugly comfortable these boots are. Nick spent a good hour with me today dialing everything in; that was on top of the hour + I spent in there last week. I highly recomend him! 

http://mountsnowbootworks.com/

The boots; ready to rock.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome. What a difference. These changed my stance a bit. I feel like I'm skiing with my legs a little closer together. I also feel like I'm driving the ski more vs getting thrown into the back seat. There were a few bumps yesterday and and I could turn the ski from the center, vs the rear. Overall, I'm really happy. I'm dealing with a little shin bang, but that's been the only pain from the break in process so far.


----------

